# Rain's agility



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

We got Rain, our 9 month old gsd a few months ago. She hasn't been doing agility long but she is getting really good! We have already done forward focus games, crate games, and distance games. What else should we be working on? Maybe some speed and drive building games?
Here is a video the first dog is Rain, and the other one is Teddy. My daughter is the one handling in the video. She has been doing it for about 2 years now
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWscEIaoaEo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Rain is loving it.....


SuperG


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love the great foundation work you've been doing!

What is the reason for running with a jump bar? If it's the reason things are going so well I may have to start.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Maybe it's a big flirt pole? Some people make them out of pvc pipe with a rope strung through.

Keep up the good work, they're both looking great!


----------

